# Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

					Im Februar erfolgt die verbindliche Umstellung auf das SEPA-Verfahren zur Vereinheitlichung des Zahlungsverkehrs in Europa. Dadurch soll vieles einfacher und sicherer werden. Begriffe wie IBAN oder BIC bergen jedoch allerhand Unklarheiten. In unserem Special bringen wir Licht ins Dunkel und erklären, was es bei Überweisungen und Lastschriften künftig zu beachten gibt und welche Auswirkungen SEPA beispielsweise auf den Onlinehandel hat.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*


----------



## wheeler (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

einfacher? und was ist mit den kosten die entstehen,wenn z.b. vereine von hand alles umstellen muessen?

und ne 22 stellige nummer ist ja auch im ebanking enorm einfach zu merken und einzugeben.......man wird sich dran gewoehnen,was das jetzt aber fuer mich einfacher machen soll,verschliesst sich mir.da ich nur innerhalb deutschlands ueberweise.


----------



## dayo21 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

Nicht nur das. Auf dem Kontoauszug stehen wesentlich weniger Stellen zur Verfügung. Vom Gesetzgeber wurden die ehemals hierfür vorgesehenen 378 Zeichen im Verwendungszweck auf lediglich 140 Zeichen reduziert. Was an SEPA nun besser sein soll, erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich. 

Naja, die Eierköpfe in Brüssel haben wohl entsprechend dicke Briefumschläge von irgendwelchen Lobbyisten erhalten, um uns diese Schei** mal wieder als "Geschenk" zu verkaufen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

Einfacher wird da nichts. Typisch EU halt. 

Ich wohne auf dem Land und habe auch bei einer Ländlichen Bank das Konto, ich habe eine 5 stellige Kontonummer und 8 stellige BLZ, das sind zusammen 13 Zahlen. Das merkt man leichter als 22 Zahlen. 

Wird wirklich Zeit das Deutschland oder von mir aus nur Bayern sich von der EU löst.


----------



## Quake2008 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

Ihr seit alle so Kurzsichtig, die Überweisungen in alle 33 Länder wurde vereinfacht und nicht innerhalb von Deutschland. Das heist für mich ist es einfach jetzt z.B an einen Freund aus Polen Geld zu versenden. 

Ich glaube ich gehen auch nach Brüssel und denke mir irgend einen Mist aus. Warum löst Brüssel nicht die Gema auf oder GEZ oder die USK.


----------



## dayo21 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

doppelt Post, sorry


----------



## seltsam (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

Die verbindliche umstellung auf SEPA ist für Privatkunden erst am 1.Februar *2016* - mal so nebenbei.Keine Ahnung,warum alle Seiten was anderes verbreiten.


----------



## dayo21 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

@Quake2008

Und was habe ich davon ?? - Genau! Gar nichts 


PS: Ist mir schon klar, das war sarkastisch von dir gemeint 


Übrigens hast du mir gerade die Antwort für den Grund von SEPA geliefert: Damit die deutschen Hilfsgelder an die EU für Pleitestaaten oder die Harmonisierung der Bananenlängen noch leichter und schneller überweisen werden können


----------



## sfc (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

Manche Leute können sich aber auch anstellen. Als ob das so furchtbar ist, wenn man sich jetzt ein DE20 oder DE40 oder was auch immer noch zusätzlich merken muss. Im Gegesatz zu den fünfmillionen verschiedenen Passwörtern, die man regelmäßig ändert, benutzt man die Kontonommer so oft, dass man das sofort drin hat. 86-Jährige vielleicht ausgenommen ... Wenn man nur kurze Nummern hat, wird der Rest übrigens mit Nullen ausgefüllt. Auch gaaaaaaaaaaanz schwer zu merken. War vorher offiziell übrigens auch schon so.


----------



## Abductee (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

Ich find die Zwangsumstellung super, da erspar ich mir das ständige Nachfragen nach dem IBAN wenn ich was nach D überweisen will.
Ob ich jetzt die Kontonummer mit Copy&Paste eintrage oder den IBAN ist doch völlig egal.
Hauptsache das Überweisen EU-Weit funktioniert ohne Probleme und zusätzliche Kosten.


----------



## -Ultima- (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

Hoffentlich bekomme ich von meiner Bank einen kostenlosen (neuen) Authentifikator der SEPA unterstützt.


----------



## wheeler (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich find die Zwangsumstellung super, da erspar ich mir das ständige Nachfragen nach dem IBAN wenn ich was nach D überweisen will.
> Ob ich jetzt die Kontonummer mit Copy&Paste eintrage oder den IBAN ist doch völlig egal.
> Hauptsache das Überweisen EU-Weit funktioniert ohne Probleme und zusätzliche Kosten.



sollen eigentlich auch kosten wegfallen die sonst bei eu ueberweisungen entstanden sind?


----------



## Abductee (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

Seit ~10 Jahren zahlt man schon nichts mehr zusätzlich wenn man einen IBAN/BIC hat.


----------



## wheeler (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

das letzte was ich ins eu ausland ueberweisen musste war ein strafzettel aus oestereich,und da musste ich massig gebuehr bezahlen. wahlweise 24 stunde haft klang da nicht so prokelnd also habe ich bezahlt. iban/bic...hatte ich da wohl noch nicht...oder doch? ne....glaube nicht


----------



## Abductee (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

Du hast da einfach einen Inlandsüberweisungsschein beigelegt bekommen.
Ich hab den standardmäßigen Aufdruck vom IBAN auf den Einzahlungsbelegen auch erst seit mitte des Jahres bei uns gesehen.
Für so was gibts aber einen IBAN-Generator der dir aus der Kontonummer und BLZ einen IBAN und BIC generiert.
Der IBAN ist ja keine neu erfundene Nummer, da ist die bisherige Kontonummer ja mit drinnen, nur um ein paar Zahlen erweitert.


----------



## wheeler (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*



-Ultima- schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bekomme ich von meiner Bank einen kostenlosen (neuen) Authentifikator der SEPA unterstützt.


 
muesste doch eigentlich der alte funktionieren.kommt natuerlich darauf an,was fuer einen du hast


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

Wie immer, man muss sich erst mal mit dem Neuen anfreunden und gewöhnen. Mag wohl nicht jeder Veränderungen


----------



## wheeler (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

natuerlich nicht.ist aber halt auch so ,das einem das ganze als einfacher verkauft wird,aber es einem zu kompliziert erklaert wird,was einfacher wird.ich brauche keine 4 seitigen din a 4 brief meiner bank ,um zu begreifen,was sich aendern wird.wehniger waere wahrscheinlich mehr


----------



## C4Alive (1. Januar 2014)

Es ist und bleibt eine Lobby EU Entscheidung, welche unnötig ist wie ein Kropf. 
"Never Cange a Running System"

Wieviel auslandsüberweisungen werden vom durchschnittlichem deutschem im jahr getätigt?..
Richtig = 0

Wo war das Problem IBAN und BiC einzugeben wenn ich denn ne auslandsüberweisungen tätige?
Warum muss es denn immer komplizierter werden?


(Ich nutze natürlich auch onlinebanking und mache copy/paste)

(99% aller EU gesetzte und Beschlüsse Lassen sich wohl auf eine Lobby zurückführen. Privatisierung des Wassers, USW. )


----------



## Abductee (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

Wo siehst du da jetzt eine Lobby dahinter?
Das es die Banken einfacher haben mit einem IBAN und BIC wird doch dahingehend belohnt das die Auslandsüberweisungen gratis sind.
Ist das so tragisch wenn ich jetzt statt der "normalen" Kontonummer, eine etwas längere verwende?


----------



## Xtreme RS (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

Das Hauptproblem an der Sache haben die kleineren Betriebe, alleine wir müssen mehrere Tausend Kontonummern auf einmal umstellen.
Wir haben zwar die Hilfsprogramme, aber die Haftung liegt im Zweifelsfall trotzdem voll und ganz bei uns.
Zudem müssen wir wohl mehrere Tausende automatisierte Buchungen in unseren Programmen manuell neu anlegen, die Kosten dafür bezahlt uns auch niemand!

In diesem Sinne ein frohes Neues!


----------



## wheeler (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*



Xtreme RS schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem an der Sache haben die kleineren Betriebe, alleine wir müssen mehrere Tausend Kontonummern auf einmal umstellen.
> Wir haben zwar die Hilfsprogramme, aber die Haftung liegt im Zweifelsfall trotzdem voll und ganz bei uns.
> Zudem müssen wir wohl mehrere Tausende automatisierte Buchungen in unseren Programmen manuell neu anlegen, die Kosten dafür bezahlt uns auch niemand!
> 
> In diesem Sinne ein frohes Neues!



das ist das was ich meinte.auch der sportverein unseres sohnes,mit mehreren tausend mitgliedern,muss das alles von hand aendern....freiwillige helfer,was auch niemand bezahlt.


----------



## bofferbrauer (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*



C4Alive schrieb:


> Es ist und bleibt eine Lobby EU Entscheidung, welche unnötig ist wie ein Kropf.
> "Never Cange a Running System"
> 
> Wieviel auslandsüberweisungen werden vom durchschnittlichem deutschem im jahr getätigt?..
> ...


 
 Soviel Kurzsicht gehört bestraft. Vor allem diese Aussage:



> Wieviel auslandsüberweisungen werden vom durchschnittlichem deutschem im jahr getätigt?..
> Richtig = 0



Und deutsche Betriebe handeln nie im Leben mit dem Ausland, gell? Täglich werden in Deutschland Millionen von Auslandsüberweisungen getätigt, und auch viele Deutsche machen Auslandsüberweisungen, z.b. bei Onlinekäufen etwa bei E-bay oder dem Britischen oder Amerikanischen Amazon.

BIC und IBAN sind seit den 90ern, also letztem Jahrhundert Usus in den meisten Staaten der EU, nur in Deutschland hielt man im Bankwesen in vielen Bereichen (nicht nur hierbei, gibt noch andere Beispiele wie Geldkarten mit Chip, bei denen in D jedenfalls bis vor kurzem meist noch nur der unsichere Magnetstreifen abgelesen wurde) an Steinzeittechnik fest.


----------



## Superwip (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

IBAN/BIC sind völlig schwachsinnige Neuerungen.

Warum? Weil sie auf den alten Daten aufbauen und sie samt Prüfsumme (!) in eine Zahlenkolonne verpacken die man sich schwerer merken kann und deren abtippen/schreiben unnötig länger dauert.

Typischer Aufbau:

IBAN:
2x Ländercode (etwa AT) + 2 Stellen Prüfsumme + (die selbe alte) Bankleitzahl + (die selbe alte) Kontonummer

BIC: 
4 Stellen Bank Code (Baut meist auf dem Namen der Bank aus, von der Bank wählbar) + 2 Stellen Ländercode (der selbe wie beim IBAN) + 2 Stellen Ortscode
____

Was lernen wir daraus?
-IBAN und BIC können in der Regel nach einem festen Schema aus den "alten" Kontodaten errechnet werden
-Die Banken könnten IBAN und BIC selbst aus den alten Kontodaten errechnen anstatt die Endkunden damit zu gängeln
-IBAN und BIC verpacken die selben Daten wie das alte System zusammen mit sinnlosen Redundanzen und Prüfsummen in völlig kryptischer Form
-Ohne irgendeinen Vorteil zu bieten ist das System schlicht unpraktischer

Eine europaweite Standardisierungen des Überweisungssystems hätte man auch durchführen können ohne die Endkunden mit dieser Umstellung zu gängeln.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Und deutsche Betriebe handeln nie im Leben mit dem Ausland, gell? Täglich werden in Deutschland Millionen von Auslandsüberweisungen getätigt, und auch viele Deutsche machen Auslandsüberweisungen, z.b. bei Onlinekäufen etwa bei E-bay oder dem Britischen oder Amerikanischen Amazon.
> 
> BIC und IBAN sind seit den 90ern, also letztem Jahrhundert Usus in den meisten Staaten der EU, nur in Deutschland hielt man im Bankwesen in vielen Bereichen (nicht nur hierbei, gibt noch andere Beispiele wie Geldkarten mit Chip, bei denen in D jedenfalls bis vor kurzem meist noch nur der unsichere Magnetstreifen abgelesen wurde) an Steinzeittechnik fest.



 Er hat nicht unrecht, in Deutschland werden Auslandsüberweisungen fast ausschließlich nur von Firmen Betrieben. Die "kleinen Leute", sprich wir, machen das nicht. Ich hab in meinem Leben eine einzige Auslandsüberweisung getätigt via Bank und das ist ein paar Jahre her. Wenn ich jetzt was im Ausland bezahle, dann meistens via Paypal. Da muss ich keine 22stellige Nummer eintippen wo ein Zahlendreher das Geld ins Nirvana schickt und man es schwer wieder bekommt.

 Du kannst beim Britischen oder Amerikanischen Amazon aber nur via Kreditkarte aus dem Ausland kaufen. Da musst du keine IBAN und BIC angeben.


----------



## Reyalsdog (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

Ich habe ein Déjà-vu. Mit dem Euro sollte auch so vieles "einfacher" werden, ist kein korrekter Vergleich, aber der Kerngedanke ist derselbe.


----------



## wapd2 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

Man sollte aber schon bedenken das diese 22 stellige Nummer eine Prüfsumme enthält, und um eben bei einem Zahlen Dreher erst gar keine Zahlung zuzulassen.

Außerdem braucht man für Inlandsüberweisungen nur die IBAN, muss sich also die BIC nicht wirklich merken.


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

Es wäre ja schön, wenn sich mit SEPA wirklich vieles vereinfachen würde. Aber wahrscheinlich bringt es kaum Vorteile. 

Ob ich jetzt die IBAN oder meine Kontonummer und BLZ eingebe, macht für mich keinen Unterschied. Der Ländercode und die Prüfsumme machen das Ganze auch nicht sicherer. 

Und wenn es stimmt, dass deshalb kleinere Onlinehändler die Bezahlung per Lastschrift abschaffen, ist das für mich ein Nachteil. Größere Händler wie Amazon werden davon profitieren, da den kleineren Händlern die Kunden abhauen. 

Aber gut, wenn es nach mir ginge, würden wir sowieso wieder mit der D-Mark bezahlen. Und die Grenzen wären auch wieder dicht

Für mich ist die ganze EU und alles was mit ihr zusammenhängt, nur ein unnötiger Haufen Bürokratie, der vieles verkompliziert und nichts vereinfacht.


----------



## RuXeR (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

Ich weiß auch nicht was dabei das Problem ist... Klar ist es als privat Person aufwendiger zusätzlich noch die BIC abzutippen, aber nur für Auslandsüberweisung! Für Inlandsüberweisungen ist die BIC optional!!! Somit ändert sich für die meisten erstmal garnichts, außer dass man statt der Kontonr. und der BLZ "nur" die IBAN eingeben muss...

Und für die meisten Unternehmen ändert sich auch nichts, da die Meisten Zahlungsverkehrsanwendung die automatische Umstellung ermöglichen und diese nicht erst jetzt statt fand sondern bereits als die Daten eingepflegt wurden. Das Problem ist dabei, dass besonders kleine Unternehmen diese Umstellung einfach nicht rechtzeitig im Angriff genehmen haben und jetzt nachträglich die bereits erfolgtem Buchungen ändern müssen.

Stressig wird es jedoch für die ganz kleinen Betrieben, die kein automatisiertes System haben, da kann man wohl sagen, dass jemand sich die Finger wund tippen darf.

Persönlich finde ich aber die Umstellung gut, ist ja nicht so als wären IBAN und BIC eine neue Erfindung und über kurz oder lang brauchen wir ein vereinfachtes Zahlungssystem...


----------



## keinnick (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*



Xtreme RS schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem an der Sache haben die kleineren Betriebe, alleine wir müssen mehrere Tausend Kontonummern auf einmal umstellen.
> Wir haben zwar die Hilfsprogramme, aber die Haftung liegt im Zweifelsfall trotzdem voll und ganz bei uns.
> Zudem müssen wir wohl mehrere Tausende automatisierte Buchungen in unseren Programmen manuell neu anlegen, die Kosten dafür bezahlt uns auch niemand!
> 
> In diesem Sinne ein frohes Neues!



Das selbe "Problem" hatten wir hier in der Firma auch. Allerdings hat es uns sehr geholfen, früh genug damit anzufangen. Ich verstehe allerdings auch nicht, warum Ihr das manuell tun müsst? Habt Ihr niemanden in der Firma der das automatisieren kann? mit "mehreren tausend Kontonummern und automatisierten Buchungen" seid Ihr vermutlich ja kein 2 Mann Betrieb, oder?

Ansonsten halte ich das Ganze auch für überflüssig und wie Du richtigerweise sagst: Auf den Kosten bleibt man sitzen.


----------



## Yaso (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

Aus der Sicht von Firmen kann ich den Ärger wohl verstehen aber als Privat Person sich aufzuregen ist ziemlich albern.
DE+2Zahlen+Bankleitzahl+Kontonummer ist auch so viel mehr


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich wohne auf dem Land und habe auch bei einer Ländlichen Bank das Konto, ich habe eine 5 stellige Kontonummer und 8 stellige BLZ, das sind zusammen 13 Zahlen. Das merkt man leichter als 22 Zahlen.



Ziffern im Bank/Kontoabschnitt, die bislang nicht benötigt wurden, werden schlichtweg mit Nullen aufgeführt.




Superwip schrieb:


> Was lernen wir daraus?
> -IBAN und BIC können in der Regel nach einem festen Schema aus den "alten" Kontodaten errechnet werden
> -Die Banken könnten IBAN und BIC selbst aus den alten Kontodaten errechnen anstatt die Endkunden damit zu gängeln



Und genau das machen sie auch, während sie parallel aufhören, ihre Kunden mit Kt# und BLZ zu gängeln.



> -IBAN und BIC verpacken die selben Daten wie das alte System zusammen mit sinnlosen Redundanzen und Prüfsummen in völlig kryptischer Form



Was bitte schön ist an "Land"+"Prüfsumme"+"Bank"+"Konto" kryptisch?
Und die Redundanz ist keineswegs sinnvoll, sondern ein echter Fortschritt. Bislang haben die Banken versucht, möglichst große Lücken zwischen Kontonummern zu lassen, damit Vertipper nicht zu einer Falschzuordnung, sondern zu einer nicht-Zuordnung führen. Entsprechend beschränkt ist die Zahl möglicher Konten, trotz recht langer Zahlenkolonnen (jedenfalls bei größeren Banken. Unterkonten haben z.B. bei mir schon 9 Stellen). In Zukunft gibt es einfach eine Prüfsumme und Tippfehler werden sofort erkannt. Da die zudem auch noch recht einfach berechnet werden können, ist diese Prüfung sogar direkt z.B. im Formular eines Onlineshops möglich.




> Eine europaweite Standardisierungen des Überweisungssystems hätte man auch durchführen können ohne die Endkunden mit dieser Umstellung zu gängeln.


 
Du kannst nicht vorhandene, unterschiedliche Systeme durch ein neues, einheitliches ersetzen, ohne sie abzuschaffen


----------



## Zero-11 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*



Reyalsdog schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Déjà-vu. Mit dem Euro sollte auch so vieles "einfacher" werden, ist kein korrekter Vergleich, aber der Kerngedanke ist derselbe.



Das sich die Bonzen unsere Kohle in die Tasche stecken ist einfacher geworden.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

Ja das läuft bei mir schon seit Mitte Oktober. Das stört mich aber eigentlich gar nicht.


----------



## Xtreme RS (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*



keinnick schrieb:


> Das selbe "Problem" hatten wir hier in der Firma auch. Allerdings hat es uns sehr geholfen, früh genug damit anzufangen. Ich verstehe allerdings auch nicht, warum Ihr das manuell tun müsst? Habt Ihr niemanden in der Firma der das automatisieren kann? mit "mehreren tausend Kontonummern und automatisierten Buchungen" seid Ihr vermutlich ja kein 2 Mann Betrieb, oder?
> 
> Ansonsten halte ich das Ganze auch für überflüssig und wie Du richtiger weise sagst: Auf den Kosten bleibt man sitzen.



Ja unser Softwareanbieter hat uns die Software nach einer dreistündigen Schulung im Oktober zur Verfügung gestellt. Aufgrund der Komplexität der anderen Programme kann das Tool höchstens 50 % der Datensätze bearbeiten. Der Rest muss von Hand umgestellt werden. Zudem berechnet das Programm die IBAN + BIC wie sie sein *müssten, *denn die Zusammensetzung ist nicht standardisiert.

Deshalb muss jeder Datensatz aus Haftungsgründen zu unseren Klienten, diese müssen die Sachen zur Kontrolle an Ihre Mitarbeiter weitergeben, die das Kontrollieren, an unsere Klienten zurückgeben. Die Klienten geben die Datensätze dann an uns zurück, damit der zuständige Bearbeiter die IBAN+BIC, durch Bestätigung mit seinem Namenskürzel, Datum und Uhrzeit freigibt.

Das war dann der Teil mit Programmunterstützung.


Da wir z.B. Bankbuchungen direkt von der Bank eingespielt bekommen, haben wir in unseren Programmen "Lerndateien" hinterlegt. Diese greifen auf die Infos wie Bankverbindungen und Buchungstexte zu um daraus die Buchungen für das Rechnungswesen automatisch zu generieren. Je detaillierter die Lerndatei, desto sicherer wird die Buchung erkannt und richtig verbucht. das SEPA-Verfahren schmeißt aber fast alle  Bekannten Muster über den Haufen.  

Die Lerndateien scheitern also an der Identifizierung des Vorgangs, die automatische Verbuchung kann nicht vorgenommen werden und der Mitarbeiter muss bei allen Dateien eingreifen. Um die Muster erkennen zu können, muss aber in einem Zeitraum von 2-3 Monate manuell gebucht und getestet werden.

Dadurch steigt die Bearbeitungszeit von ca. 5 Sekunden auf ca. 20-30 Sekunden.  Das ist so gesehen noch nicht viel, aber wir reden, allein in unserer Branche, von mehreren *MILLIARDEN* Buchungen!


----------



## Aslinger (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Einfacher wird da nichts. Typisch EU halt.
> 
> Ich wohne auf dem Land und habe auch bei einer Ländlichen Bank das Konto, ich habe eine 5 stellige Kontonummer und 8 stellige BLZ, das sind zusammen 13 Zahlen. Das merkt man leichter als 22 Zahlen.
> 
> Wird wirklich Zeit das Deutschland oder von mir aus nur Bayern sich von der EU löst.


 
Die EU wird uns noch ganz schön fertig machen! In 2014 tickt die 6-Billionen-Bombe |

Packt schon mal eure Sparbücher weg Leute, denn von dort werden sie die 6 Billionen abzweigen. Zypern war nur ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf den ganz großen Crash und der wird genau dann eintreten wenn keiner an sowas jemals denken würde!


----------



## cdo (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

Privat ist es mir egal. Die meißten Zahlung werden ohnehin online gemacht und ob ich da mittels copy&paste Kontonummer und Bankleitzahl oder IBAN/BIC usw. eintrage, ist mir egal.
Beruflich finde ich es super. Viele Partner/Kunden/Anbieter im Ausland vermerken auf ihren Rechnungen nur die Kontonummer und Bankleitzahl und da ist es immer wieder mühsam IBAN/BIC rauszufinden / anzufragen.
Wenn jetzt auf jeder Rechnung immer nur IBAN/BIC draufsteht, soll es mir nur recht sein.


----------



## wheeler (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

wenn sie es machen,und sicher kein fehler einschleicht sicherlich


----------



## C4Alive (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

Aktionismus weil man sonst nichts gebacken bekommt, das ist es.
Rauchmelder ab 2017! (irgendwo sinnvoll)
Legionellenprüfung!
EnEV!
EEG Umlage!
.....
Und das sind nur einige Sachen die Sie durchgesetzt haben.
Ganz zu schweigen von denen die Sie planen oder vor haben umzusetzen.(Da fang ich erst gar nicht an)
Wir sind und bleiben der "deutsche Michel" 

Das einzige wo ich leider austreten kann ohne das land verlassen zu müssen wird wohl die Kirche sein. 

aber egal. Fressen tun wir´s ja sowieso.


----------



## Superwip (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*



> Was bitte schön ist an "Land"+"Prüfsumme"+"Bank"+"Konto" kryptisch?



Das Land nicht auszuschreiben sondern eine Abkürzung zu benutzen die in einer Zahlen/Buchstabenkolonne "versteckt" ist ist nicht unmittelbar einsichtig und damit "kryptisch".

Eine Prüfsumme macht die Zahlenkolonne unnötig länger und ihre Bedeutung ist uneinsichtig (=kryptisch)

Zu BLZ und Kontonummer kann man immerhin sagen das es leichter ist sich mehrere kurze Zahlen zu merken als eine lange



> Und die Redundanz ist keineswegs sinnvoll, sondern ein echter Fortschritt. Bislang haben die Banken versucht, möglichst große Lücken zwischen Kontonummern zu lassen, damit Vertipper nicht zu einer Falschzuordnung, sondern zu einer nicht-Zuordnung führen. Entsprechend beschränkt ist die Zahl möglicher Konten, trotz recht langer Zahlenkolonnen (jedenfalls bei größeren Banken. Unterkonten haben z.B. bei mir schon 9 Stellen). In Zukunft gibt es einfach eine Prüfsumme und Tippfehler werden sofort erkannt. Da die zudem auch noch recht einfach berechnet werden können, ist diese Prüfung sogar direkt z.B. im Formular eines Onlineshops möglich.



Ich denke das Konzept von Prüfsummen sollte man nicht auf menschliche Kommunikation übertragen. Jede eingesparte Stelle ist ein Gewinn.



> Du kannst nicht vorhandene, unterschiedliche Systeme durch ein neues, einheitliches ersetzen, ohne sie abzuschaffen



Die Banken hätten das SEPA System auch rein intern einführen und die neuen Daten einfach bei jeder Überweisung aus den alten berechnen können- man hätte die gesamte Umstellung durchführen können ohne die Kunden damit zu belasten.


----------



## g-13mrnice (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Einfacher wird da nichts. Typisch EU halt.
> 
> Wird wirklich Zeit das Deutschland oder von mir aus nur Bayern sich von der EU löst.





Mal ohne weiter auf den oberen Quark einzugehen bin ich persönlich mitlerweile ein Freund der SEPA Überweisung. Sie gehen genauso, wenn nicht sogar nen Tick angenehmer von der Hand als der momentane Krempel, überweise jedenfalls schon seit Wochen auf keine andere Art und Weise. Je schneller, gerade in aktuellen Problemzeiten, Europa zusammenwächst desto besser und nach einer einheitlichen Währung ist ein  ein einheitlicher Transaktionsstandart nur logisch. Anbei noch ein kleiner Hinweis an die Mimimi-22-Stellen Fraktion... gibt da noch so ein anderes total neues Ding... nennt sich Paypal...kann man auch ab und an nutzen ohne ne Brainexplosion wegen ein paar Zahlen zu riskieren. 

Pro Europa FTW, nächster krasser Schritt wäre eine einheitliche militärische Truppe, nennen wir sie Globale Defensiv Initiative...öhm.. oder besser Europäische Defensiv Intiative (EDI f**k yeah ), beim Copyright muss man ja vorsichtig sein  

Egal, jedenfalls gibt es größere Probleme als der Umstieg auf SEPA


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*



Superwip schrieb:


> Das Land nicht auszuschreiben sondern eine Abkürzung zu benutzen die in einer Zahlen/Buchstabenkolonne "versteckt" ist ist nicht unmittelbar einsichtig und damit "kryptisch".



Na dann möchte ich ja nicht wissen, was für Probleme du mit dem WWW hast, wenn "DE" für Deutschland dich stört...



> Eine Prüfsumme macht die Zahlenkolonne unnötig länger und ihre Bedeutung ist uneinsichtig (=kryptisch)



Prüfsummen sind simpelste Logik. Wenn du jede Verwendung von Zahlen (abseits von Zählprozessen) als kryptisch betrachtest, ist das natürlich eine legitime Position, die im Rahmen dieser Diskussion aber etwas arg abseits steht und mit der du auch schon gegen z.B. die BLZ hättest protestieren sollen.



> Zu BLZ und Kontonummer kann man immerhin sagen das es leichter ist sich mehrere kurze Zahlen zu merken als eine lange



Solange die lange Zahl entsprechend teilbar ist, sehe ich da, bei gleicher Zahl zählender Ziffern, keinen Unterschied.



> Ich denke das Konzept von Prüfsummen sollte man nicht auf menschliche Kommunikation übertragen. Jede eingesparte Stelle ist ein Gewinn.




Wenn du nur an Schaltergeschäfte denkst, magst du recht haben, aber 99,99999999% der Transaktionen betreffen die Kommunikation mit Maschienen.
Davon abgesehen ist in der Mensch-zu-Mensch-Kommunikation für gewöhnlich massive Redundanz und eine durch Regeln stark degenerierte Struktur üblich, damit Fehler möglichst einfach bemerkt werden können. Die Anzahl der zu transferierenden Zeichen ist dadurch noch ungleich höher. (in diesem Fall z.B. Angabe nicht nur von BLZ und Kt#, sondern vollkommen Redundant auch noch Name des Inhabers und Name der Bank und das alles auch noch entsprechend gekennzeichnet, obwohl bei korrekter Angabe gar keine Verwechslung möglich ist. Extrem ineffiziente Kommunikation)




C4Alive schrieb:


> Aktionismus weil man sonst nichts gebacken bekommt, das ist es.
> Rauchmelder ab 2017! (irgendwo sinnvoll)
> Legionellenprüfung!
> EnEV!
> ...


 
Sich über Themen (z.B. auch des Threads) zu informieren, bevor man meckert, hilft Fettnäpfchenseen zu vermeiden. Alternativ an Nuhr halten.


----------



## Master451 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

Privat ändert sich für einen ja kaum was, beim Online-Banking braucht man nur noch eine Nummer (IBAN) kopieren, statt 2 (Kontonr. + BLZ), wenn dann ab Februar BIC wegfällt, spart einen Schritt und ist folglich zeitsparend und die Prüfziffern finde ich auch praktisch, da vertut man sich nicht mehr so leicht bei der Kontonr.
Natürlich ist es für die Leute, die vorher nur kurze Kontonummern (4-Stellig etc.) jetzt etwas komplizierter, sich die Nummer zu merken, aber da gewöhnt man sich auch daran...


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

Ich kann mir nicht mal meine IBAN merken, eine noch längere Nummer aber schon?  Wohl kaum.


----------



## wheeler (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

zeit dazu zu lernen


----------



## LaTillinator (3. Januar 2014)

Ich finds dämlich 
Muss alles vereinheitlicht werden? 
Normen sind ja schön und gut aber auch der zahlungsverkehr? 
Ohne sich um ne verständlich erklärung zu kümmern? 
Ist genau so super wie damals die idee aufkam bananen zu normen dass sie ne bestimmte krümmung haben müssen...


----------



## keinnick (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht mal meine IBAN merken, eine noch längere Nummer aber schon?  Wohl kaum.


 
Gedächtnisprobleme / Hirnleistungsschwäche | Apotheken Umschau 

Im Ernst: Das ist alles Gewöhnungssache. Ich schätze in 1-2 Jahren kräht kein Hahn mehr danach.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*



keinnick schrieb:


> Gedächtnisprobleme / Hirnleistungsschwäche | Apotheken Umschau
> 
> Im Ernst: Das ist alles Gewöhnungssache. Ich schätze in 1-2 Jahren kräht kein Hahn mehr danach.


 
Ich habe ein gutes Gedächtnis aber wird dauern bis ich mir eine 22 stellige Nummer merken kann, nicht mal meine längsten Passwörter sind so lang.


----------



## Seeefe (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*



LaTillinator schrieb:


> Muss alles vereinheitlicht werden?


 
Muss es eigentlich, ja, jedenfalls wenn die EU funktionieren soll. Die meisten Dinge hätte man am Anfang der EU, bzw. beim Start des Euro vereinheitlichen müssen. Anders kann das ganze nicht funktionieren, wenn jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kocht. 
Das ist ja das große Problem momentan. Überall läufts in vielen Bereichen völlig unterschiedlich, wie soll dann etwas reibungslos ohne viel Bürokratie usw. funktionieren?


----------



## Superwip (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*



> Na dann möchte ich ja nicht wissen, was für Probleme du mit dem WWW hast, wenn "DE" für Deutschland dich stört...



Das diese Länderkennung überhaupt eine solche ist ist auf den ersten Blick nicht ersichtlich ebenso ihre Position innerhalb von IBAN/BIC -> Kryptisch.

Die Antwort auf die direkte Frage in welchem Land der Empfänger sitzt ist dagegen in der Regel einfach zu beantworten.



> Prüfsummen sind simpelste Logik. Wenn du jede Verwendung von Zahlen (abseits von Zählprozessen) als kryptisch betrachtest, ist das natürlich eine legitime Position, die im Rahmen dieser Diskussion aber etwas arg abseits steht und mit der du auch schon gegen z.B. die BLZ hättest protestieren sollen.



Die Möglichkeit eine Prüfsumme zu berechnen ist so logisch sie auch sein mag keine Hilfe.  Das BLZ und Kontonummer vielleicht auch nicht ganz das wahre sind sollte eher Anlass dafür sein das System eingängiger zu machen und nicht es komplizierter zu machen.



> Wenn du nur an Schaltergeschäfte denkst, magst du recht haben, aber 99,99999999% der Transaktionen betreffen die Kommunikation mit Maschienen.



Wie gesagt: dafür könnte man IBAN und BIC gerne verwenden aber man hätte die Endkunden nicht damit gängeln dürfen. Und auch nicht müssen.


----------



## wheeler (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

durch meinen urlaub hab ich mich jetzt mit dem thema auseinander gesetzt,und finde es eigentlich nicht schlimm,geschweige denn kompliziert.kann laos von mir aus umgestellt werden,je schneller je besser


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Wird wirklich Zeit das Deutschland oder von mir aus nur Bayern sich von der EU löst.


 
Da kann ich nur eins machen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XZxzJGgox_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




So was dummes habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen.

​


----------



## Blackvoodoo (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur eins machen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Vielleicht sehe ich das falsch, aber was bringt uns die EU? Immer neue blöde Vorschriften. Wir zahlen kräftig an andere Länder. Ich sehe einfach nichts positives daran.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Vielleicht sehe ich das falsch, aber was bringt uns die EU? Immer neue blöde Vorschriften. Wir zahlen kräftig an andere Länder. Ich sehe einfach nichts positives daran.


 
Ich meinte ja bei deinem Post mit Bayern, also SEPA ist ja jetzt nicht das Problem, da gibts schlimmere


----------



## Seeefe (5. Januar 2014)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Vielleicht sehe ich das falsch, aber was bringt uns die EU? Immer neue blöde Vorschriften. Wir zahlen kräftig an andere Länder. Ich sehe einfach nichts positives daran.



naja wir haben bisher eigentlich nur an der krise verdient


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

Wer genau ist "Wir"?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Vielleicht sehe ich das falsch, aber was bringt uns die EU? Immer neue blöde Vorschriften. Wir zahlen kräftig an andere Länder. Ich sehe einfach nichts positives daran.


 
Massive Stärkung der Wirtschaft. Deutschlands als ganzes zahlt nicht, sondern verdient sich dumm und dämlich an seinen Exporten in andere EU-Länder. Dazu kommt die Macht, anderen vorzuschreiben, was sie zu tun und zu lassen haben bzw. die daraus resultierenden, diversen Vorteile.
Und das zur Abwechslung mal, ohne dass die letzten knapp 70 Jahre irgendwer bei jemand anderem einmarschiert wäre. (was, wenn man die europäische Geschichte betrachtet, alles andere als selbstverständlich ist)


----------



## Lotto (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

Also die Nummer steht ja eh auf der EC-Karte, wenn man irgendwo hin überweisen muss, steht die auch irgendwie.
Was aber ein Problem ist: viele Bankleitzahlen haben diverse Nullen, und jetzt wo es nur noch eine Zahl ist, wird auf die Platzhalter zur besseren Lesbarkeit verzichtet. Ich selbst bin ja noch realtiv jung. Wenn aber sechs Nullen hintereinander stehen muss ich schon genau gucken wieviele es nun wirklich sind. Auf dem Bildschirm stellt uns unser Gehrin da auch gerne mal ein Streich wenn man nicht mit dem Finger markiert wo man gerade ist. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass vor allem ältere Personen demnächst noch mehr Zahlendreher machen und Ziffern auslassen als heute.


----------



## Oberst Klink (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Massive Stärkung der Wirtschaft. Deutschlands als ganzes zahlt nicht, sondern verdient sich dumm und dämlich an seinen Exporten in andere EU-Länder. Dazu kommt die Macht, anderen vorzuschreiben, was sie zu tun und zu lassen haben bzw. die daraus resultierenden, diversen Vorteile.
> Und das zur Abwechslung mal, ohne dass die letzten knapp 70 Jahre irgendwer bei jemand anderem einmarschiert wäre. (was, wenn man die europäische Geschichte betrachtet, alles andere als selbstverständlich ist)


 
Naja, wenn das so weiter geht wie bisher, kommt das auch noch. 

Das mit der Stärkung der Wirtschaft kann Ich auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## Puff_der_Drache (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Massive Stärkung der Wirtschaft. Deutschlands als ganzes zahlt nicht, sondern verdient sich dumm und dämlich an seinen Exporten in andere EU-Länder. Dazu kommt die Macht, anderen vorzuschreiben, was sie zu tun und zu lassen haben bzw. die daraus resultierenden, diversen Vorteile.
> Und das zur Abwechslung mal, ohne dass die letzten knapp 70 Jahre irgendwer bei jemand anderem einmarschiert wäre. (was, wenn man die europäische Geschichte betrachtet, alles andere als selbstverständlich ist)


 
Da muss ich dir zustimmen! So bescheuert die Regierung sein mag, uns ist seit 1945 Krieg mit allen seinen Nachteilen erspart geblieben. Da Zahl ich lieber ein bisschen mehr Steuern weiterhin damit mir das auch erspart bleibt!


----------



## Murdoch (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Naja, wenn das so weiter geht wie bisher, kommt das auch noch.
> 
> Das mit der Stärkung der Wirtschaft kann Ich auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


 
Ich auch nicht. 

Es ist eher so, dass Deutschland trotz der ganzen negativen EU Einflüsse immer noch gut dar steht. 

Ohne das ganze... Wäre wohl wieder Elite Status drin.


----------



## keinnick (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht.
> 
> Es ist eher so, dass Deutschland trotz der ganzen negativen EU Einflüsse immer noch gut dar steht.
> 
> Ohne das ganze... Wäre wohl wieder Elite Status drin.



Für die Wirtschaft (und damit auch die Arbeitnehmer) zahlt sich die EU und der damit verbundene gemeinsame Wirtschaftsraum, in dem keine Zölle anfallen, und der keinen Währungsschwankungen unterliegt, schon aus.


----------



## Murdoch (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*



keinnick schrieb:


> Für die Wirtschaft (und damit auch die Arbeitnehmer) zahlt sich die EU und der damit verbundene gemeinsame Wirtschaftsraum, in dem keine Zölle anfallen, und der keinen Währungsschwankungen unterliegt, schon aus.


 
Leider eine zu einseitige Betrachtungsweise, die Zölle als großen benefit zu nehmen. 

Insbesondere wenn du die Arbeitnehmer generell als begünstigte bezeichnest.


----------



## keinnick (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Leider eine zu einseitige Betrachtungsweise, die Zölle als großen benefit zu nehmen.
> 
> Insbesondere wenn du die Arbeitnehmer generell als begünstigte bezeichnest.



Ich habe ja nicht von "großem Benefit" gesprochen, sondern davon, dass es sich unter dem Strich für die Wirtschaft in Deutschland (und sicherlich auch in anderen EU-Ländern) auszahlt. Und mit Arbeitnehmer waren diejenigen gemeint, die bei den Unternehmen, für die es sich auszahlt, angestellt sind. Damit ist selbstverständlich nicht der ortsansässige Friseur oder Bäcker gemeint. 

Aber was wäre Deine Alternative? Deutschland ab 201X wieder als Inselstaat außerhalb der EU? Welche Vorteile wären dadurch konkret zu erwarten?


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*



keinnick schrieb:


> Aber was wäre Deine Alternative? Deutschland ab 201X wieder als Inselstaat außerhalb der EU? Welche Vorteile wären dadurch konkret zu erwarten?


 
Frag mal die Schweizer, denen wird es bestimmt besser gehen und nicht immer von Brüssel bevormundet werden, ausserdem ist das eh der große Quatsch, das was Brüssel sagt, wer hält das denn ein!

Was sagte die Merkel schon immer, "deutsches Recht auf deutschen Boden", sry das ist ein Witz in sich, und es hat sich vieles verschlechtert im Laufe der Jahre, wer das nicht erkennt ist einfach blind und naiv! 

Aber wir driften hier stark ab vom Thema

Und nochwas, Export innerhalb der EU gibts nicht, ist eher ein Binnenmarkt


----------



## Murdoch (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*

Die Schweiz ist ein gutes Beispiel, die lachen schon seit jahren und nutzen die EU zu ihren Gunsten


----------



## bofferbrauer (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Das mit der Stärkung der Wirtschaft kann Ich auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


 
Zuerst der Binnenmarkt, der Exportschranken fallen ließ und Zölle abbaute. Dadurch wurden deutsche Produkte im europäischen Ausland merklich billiger, was den deutschen Export (und damit die Wirtschaft) stärkte. Um sich dagegen zu verteidigen haben viele Länder sukzessive ihre jeweiligen Währungen abgewertet, um deutsche Produkte gegenüber den Einheimischen zu verteuern. Seit der Einführung des Euro geht das natürlich nicht mehr, was erhebliche Auswirkungen sowohl an der deutschen Exportwirtschaft als auch bei der Wirtschaft der anderen EU-Staaten bewirkte.



Murdoch schrieb:


> Die Schweiz ist ein gutes Beispiel, die lachen schon seit jahren und nutzen die EU zu ihren Gunsten


 
Auch die passen ihre Gesetze den Europäischen Richtlinien an, wenn auch in geringerem Umfang. Und der Schweizer Franken wurde an den Euro gebunden, weil er anfangs während der Wirtschaftskrise als Fluchtwährung verwendet wurde und sich drastisch verteuerte. So sehr, dass ein weiterer Anstieg die Schweizer Wirtschaft nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig gemacht hätte und Produkte im Einzelhandel in kurzer Zeit deutlich teurer wurden.



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Und nochwas, Export innerhalb der EU gibts nicht, ist eher ein Binnenmarkt



Auch in einem Binnenmarkt gibt es Exporte, solange er aus verschiedenen Staaten besteht


----------



## Memphys (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Zuerst der Binnenmarkt, der Exportschranken fallen ließ und Zölle abbaute. Dadurch wurden deutsche Produkte im europäischen Ausland merklich billiger, was den deutschen Export (und damit die Wirtschaft) stärkte. Um sich dagegen zu verteidigen haben viele Länder sukzessive ihre jeweiligen Währungen abgewertet, um deutsche Produkte gegenüber den Einheimischen zu verteuern. Seit der Einführung des Euro geht das natürlich nicht mehr, was erhebliche Auswirkungen sowohl an der deutschen Exportwirtschaft als auch bei der Wirtschaft der anderen EU-Staaten bewirkte.



Ist das nicht irgendwie zu kurz gedacht? Wir haben eine Binnenwährung und beuten vom Prinzip unsere Nachbarn mit der selben Währung aus, damit wir Geld verdienen, um diese Nachbarn wieder aufzupäppeln, damit die mit ihrem Bankrott nicht die Währung runterziehen? Wir haben also im Endeffekt garnichts davon, weil jene Währung die uns die Gewinne ermöglicht uns am Ende das Geld wieder kostet. Ich weiß nicht ob das so stimmt, so stellt sich für mich die Situation im Moment aber dar.


----------



## Seeefe (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Die Schweiz ist ein gutes Beispiel, die lachen schon seit jahren und nutzen die EU zu ihren Gunsten


 
Ja, ich glaub vor 2 oder 3 Jahren, als der Schweizer Franken mal wieder massiv an höhe gewonnen hat, fanden die Schweizer das sicherlich nicht mehr so pralle


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umstellung auf SEPA: Was Sie ab Februar bei Überweisungen, Lastschriften und Onlinekäufen beachten müssen*



Memphys schrieb:


> Ist das nicht irgendwie zu kurz gedacht? Wir haben eine Binnenwährung und beuten vom Prinzip unsere Nachbarn mit der selben Währung aus, damit wir Geld verdienen, um diese Nachbarn wieder aufzupäppeln, damit die mit ihrem Bankrott nicht die Währung runterziehen? Wir haben also im Endeffekt garnichts davon, weil jene Währung die uns die Gewinne ermöglicht uns am Ende das Geld wieder kostet. Ich weiß nicht ob das so stimmt, so stellt sich für mich die Situation im Moment aber dar.


 
Es ist kurz gedacht, aber moralisch/demokratisch. Wirtschaftlich ermöglicht uns dieses Arrangement, unser Nachbarn nach belieben herumzukommandieren und den letzten Tropfen aus ihnen herauszuquetschen. Wir (bzw. die deutsche Wirtschaft) ziehen also wesentlich mehr Gewinne daraus, als wir (bzw. der deutsche Staat.......) reinstecken müssen. Populistisch könnte man sagen:
Griechenland&Co bleibt genau das, was Merkel für angemessen hält. Und die Möglichkeit, für uns zu arbeiten. (In den verschiedensten Formen. Aktuell bekommt Deutschland z.B. einiges an Spareinlagen und hochqualifiziertes Personal für lau.)


----------

